

Reddit for Music: How We Got 1,000 Users In A Weekend - dinnison
http://blog.upbeatapp.com/post/63063210458/upbeat-reddit-for-music

======
sashagim
That looks cool! I'm having a hard time finding a good way to discover good
music. Currently my favorite, although not optimal - is to go over grooveshark
playlists published on /r/groovesharkplaylists.

Some concern about this approach is that I think consuming music in such way
wouldn't be much fun - unlike hn, on a music site a 'play all' would make more
sense than playing one by one, but here's the catch(es): 1\. No way to listen
just to the new (to me, sort of 'unread') good music 2\. Playing from top to
bottom would mean the songs get progressively less good.

I would add a 'best songs' list - all the song above let's say 20 points. This
is something I could automatically play on shuffle, occasionally getting new
entries from the recent days.

anyway, best of luck! I'll give it a try!

~~~
dinnison
Thats some great feedback, thanks. We're building a 'Top' page which will list
the top voted songs of all time which should take care of one of your points.

If you have any more ideas, shoot 'em our way and we'd be happy to discuss.

------
jamesgagan
Looks like a nice app, but this statement is far from true: "There is no
channel for music discovery outside of what the majors pay to put in front of
you." A new music discovery site gets posted to HN at least once a week, many
of them built off the soundcloud api. As well, you are only one of many apps
that has tried the voting up/down for songs route - thesixtyone.com was one of
the first but they have since moved away from that. Anyway - keep up the good
work, just don't fool yourselves that this is anything new.

~~~
dinnison
Appreciate the feedback, I agree that statement could use some tweaking. We
also realize we're not the first site to do voting on songs, but we feel that
we've created a simple/fast/effective way to build charts via Soundcloud
(eventually other sources) which we haven't seen done. Let us know if you have
any feedback if you sign up, would love your input.

------
mcnabj
Any chance you will also link back to Soundcloud? If it's part of your
monetization strategy to only link to amazon purchases I get it but what's to
stop Soundcloud from turning off the spigot and taking your idea?

~~~
dinnison
We actually do link back to soundcloud. Albeit small, there's a grey
soundcloud icon in the middle pane under the song name where it says who
submitted it.

------
zackhall
Very cool site -- I've long thought about setting something like this up as a
side project that'd be fun to build!

~~~
dinnison
Thanks, appreciate it! It's been awesome to see it come together and have
people use it. Let us know if you have any feedback.

------
dinnison
We'll be here all day so please leave any feedback comments. Thanks for
checking it out!

